# Funny noises!!



## amandamc (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Girls,

My hubby calls me the PM (Paranoid Mother!), but I was just wondering if the noises my baby made earlier are normal, they were quite high pitched and sounded a bit like she was breathing in quick, I would say it was as though she was gasping for breath although she obviously wasnt, and she didnt turn blue or anything, she only did it a couple of times this afternoon and was then fine, shes feeding fine etc, is it normal??

Thanks
Amanda xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Amanda

Baby can at times have irregular breathing patterns and make strange noises. However, as I cant see this for myself I would suggest that if she does it again then you have her looked after either by your GP or HV.

It could be that she a bit of trapped wind.

jxx


----------

